

Why StumbleUpon's Use of IE6 is Hurting America - rausanka
http://eng.genius.com/blog/2009/04/22/stop-ie6/?jh

======
mooism2
Surely it should be "Why Genius.com's Blocking of IE6 is Hurting Genius.com"?

~~~
mrooney
If you read the article you should know they fully support IE6 for their
actual product and only block it on the engineering blog.

~~~
mooism2
I did, thanks. Their engineering blog seems important enough to them that they
care how much traffic it gets from StumbleUpon. They are getting hurt and they
are doing the blocking.

Imagine I said "Why Genius.com's Blog's Blocking of IE6 is Hurting
Genius.com's Blog", if you like.

------
jpcx01
StumbleUpon should fix this quick and easy by changing the user agent string
(overridable in the registry). The last thing the world needs is inflated IE6
stats.

The whole "companies need their internal applications" is bullshit. Firefox
and Chrome do not break an installed IE6 on a computer. People can continue to
use IE6 for internal sites, and a real browser for other sites.

Any IT department that forbids installation of Firefox needs to be brought
outside and proverbially shot.

